# Crappie & Smallie jigs....



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I am swapping some jigs with some guys on another forum and thought I would share what I made up... some of you may have already seen them. 

1/16 oz. Crappie Jigs....

























1/16 oz. Experimental Jigs...

















1/8 oz. Smallie Jigs...

























1/4 oz. Walleye Jig...










I swapped with 2 other guys, made 3 each of the patterns shown to send to them.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Great looking jigs I would tie them on my line anytime..Has to catch fish....JIM....


----------

